# How many Buttkicker Wire Runs/Posts do I need for my Riser?



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm in the middle of constructing my riser. Here are the stats:

Front row: 4 seats
Back row: 3 seats










My plan is to eventually have all seats have some sort of tacticle shaker.

I need to know what my speaker wiring needs to be before I seal up the box. Yes, I know I'll likely need two amps. 

Can someone explain to me

a) how many speaker wire runs I need
b) how many binding posts I want to have in the front and back of my riser? 

Hope the above question makes sense. Thanks!

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, an occasional post slips by us without someone getting the help/answers they need. Did you get this figured out eiger? If you did could you tell us how many runs/binding posts you needed? Sorry we missed this!


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

No problem. 

Thanks for following up. I was able to get it all figured out, and the project is near completion.

Last thing to go on will be the mohagony stain/finish. Looking good!


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Please update us when you are done. I'm looking into the same thing and would love to see what you have done.


----------

